# Scott CR1 Vs Pinarello Paris



## Maestep (Oct 22, 2008)

I have been cheking frames coming from Aluminum want to purchase a full carbon frameset.

This is my dilema and will appreciate help: A local delaer is offering a Scott CR1 with warranty and all other benefit from local store, but at the same time I have been able to find interesting offers on Pinarello Paris Frameset in E-bay?

Is there any chance that these two bikes can be compared in terms of riding quality?

Any advise is appreciated,

Miguel


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

I've never ridden a Pinarello but I can tell you I love my CR1. I used to have a Bianchi and when I was looking for a new road bike a few months ago I tried a Bianchi carbon bike. I can't remember which model, but it was about $2,800 IIRC. The CR1 Team had basically the same components, Shimano 105, and was a better ride and was a LOT less expensive.


----------



## Maestep (Oct 22, 2008)

Gerry,

Thanks for your response,

Best Regards


----------

